# Puy De Fou: France



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

At the Grand Parc de Puy De Fou, near Cholet in France, they have a aire set aside for motorhomes.

It is free to stay in, water is 1E for 100 litres.

It is obstensibly for people visiting the park. We stayed 3 nights whilst visiting the parc with a 2 day pass, and also stopped for a night on the way back north from Bordeux


----------

